# Walleye's Spawning Habits ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Question for all you walleyes guy's , I see every year the walleye's come up the Maumee River to spawn , I was just wondering why don't they come up all the other streams and creeks to spawn also , I never hear of people catching ( wading ) for them in other rivers or streams like they do In the Maumee
Thanks for any input !!
Fish On


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The short answer is that walleye imprint where they are born (hatched) and return to the same area to spawn. Only a few rivers (in Ohio the Maumee, Sandusky and Grand are on the short list) have suitable spawning habitat. 

Tim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

isn't there a larger quantity of fish that spawn off shore on reefs?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I remember right some studys showed as much as 80% spawn on the lakes reefs or near share areas. With the remaining 20% devided among the maumee, sandusky, and a few other tribs. Some of the walleye migrate from as far as new york waters to the east and as far north as lake huron. There is some of this info on the erie board under the musky thread. Read ReelScience's response, he works for the ODNR.

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Spoke with Officer at the Boat Show today regarding the closing of smallmouth during the spawn and he said the early trawl results look promising as far as the fingerlings are concerned. Our conversation then shifted to walleye and I offered that the rivers should have a three fish limit allowing only one fish over 25" and two between 18 and 22. He offered that they have studied the river runs extensively and said somewhere around 80% of the fish in the rivers are males and the majority of females spawn on the reefs. As such, the river fishing does not really have an impact on the sucess of the spawn. Pretty interesting, huh?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With the size of Erie it would be hard to think all the eyes run up-river. I would have to say they run from deeper water to shallow/faster water. Maybe the females use the outer reefs and rip-raft because of the food source. ALOT of bait still in the lake when shad leave. Seems the female is smart enough to let the bait come back to her. Takes alot out of her. Pays not to move to far!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

are the reefs you all speak of, Last year while at the Maumee a super nice ODNR offficer check us out and he said the same thing and told us we should head out . I was screwing around putting the boat on the trailer and didn't remember how far out he said to go . Can anybody help me out. I have the Ohio NORTH/SOUTH fishing books and it show reefs but they look more like there off Sandusky Bay than Maumee Bay.
Can anybody help me out.
How far out, can a run be made from Orleans/Buttonwood/FortMeigs how far is there a Marina at the mouth? I'm just not sure????
Thanks Guys John


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

John, If you launch at wildwings or Turtlecreek the fishing can be really close. I have pulled alot of limits during the spawn no more the 200 yards from the jettys of both.


Scott


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok thanks,, what is it mileage wise from Orleans to the jettys ,, is it feasable to run the river, or should you pull and re-launch?????
thanks
John


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

John,
I'm not familiar with Orleans...but the two locations mentioned above are located about 30 miles east of Toledo. Both are within two miles (west) of the Davis-Besse plant on S.R. 2. You can't missed them. As PapaScott, mentioned you're within 200 yards of prime fishing or you can go a little further out and do well too (within 2 miles of shore).


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

It would not be feasible to run from Buttonwood/Orleans Park out into the lake. You could pull your boat and re-launch at Cullen Park on Summit Street (the mouth of the river). Follow the shipping channel out for a couple of miles and fish near the radar buoy/turtle island out to the light house. When the fish are active you can limit out on jacks in a short amount of time. Good luck!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

The boat sucks the gas!!! so thanks for the info.
JB


----------

